# Hella Tuning vs chinese original looking headlights



## Manuelsbo (May 11, 2015)

Hi Guys, Im new to the Forum and wanted to know your opinion about a model of hella headlights I've found for my A3 8L. Right now my car has a pair of chinese brand headlights, I wanted to get the original ones but no chance in my country(not even at the dealership), the thing is that I've never seen an Audi A3 with these headlights and dont know how they will look on the car... 







These are the Hella Tuning
So it would be: these pair of hella(less than USD 300 set) vs a pair of original looking chinese set for around USD 400


----------



## Manuelsbo (May 11, 2015)

Anyone guys?


----------



## elpico (Feb 2, 2016)

*i have 1 pair*

The hella projekt zwo headlights are very rare


----------



## elpico (Feb 2, 2016)

I have 1 one pair for sale maybe


----------

